
Experimenting with Post-Quantum Cryptography (2016) - weinzierl
https://security.googleblog.com/2016/07/experimenting-with-post-quantum.html?m=1
======
SlowBro
This seems more of a theoretical attack than a practical one; have there been
known to be any attacks on old encrypted data with known vulnerabilities? If
this is not a problem today would it be a problem in the future?

